# Perenolde/ Allianz/ Die alten Krieger suchen ältere Mitspieler



## D@vid (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallol,

die Gilde "Die alten Krieger" sucht bevorzugt Gelegenheitsspieler ab 30+ Jahren.

Wir spielen hauptsächlich PVE. LVL/Klasse/Rasse ist egal.

Wer Interesse hat kann gerne einen Ingame Brief an meinen Charakter Staban schicken.

Das einzige was Ihr mitbringen solltet ist Spass am Game

und das ist auch schon alles^^

Grüße


----------

